# Spaghetti Night – The cockatoo feeding the dog



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Haaa! Thats unbelievable! Animals never cease to amaze me. 

This is great, gonna send it to others, Thank You.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the laugh. That was too cute!


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Awww, sharing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's too funny- my guys love pasta. If I had a Cockatoo we probably wouldn't have any left for dinner.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

That's priceless, Cathy, just beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing that.

P.S.: I just posted it on my FB and sent the link to a bunch of people. I think everyone needs to see this!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Me Too!!!!!!!!




tobysmommy said:


> That's priceless, Cathy, just beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing that.
> 
> P.S.: I just posted it on my FB and sent the link to a bunch of people. I think everyone needs to see this!


----------



## LittleLouie (Feb 21, 2011)

That is so amazing! Thank you for posting this video!


----------

